

Let There Be Light Bulbs: How Incandescents Became the Icons of Innovation - samclemens
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/let-there-be-light-bulbs/

======
forscha
Interesting.

What is it, though, about being interviewed that makes someone say something
like "Without the invention of the light bulb, there would be no modern
computer as we know it today." as if we could've easily just happened never to
think of electric light.

